# No /usr/src/share/mk/sys.mk



## mack3457 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

After finding some problems with building a new kernel on FreeBSD 8.3 (upgraded from a 7.1 minimal installation), I decided to join the FreeBSD forum, as I did not find any hint on what might be wrong.

The problem:


```
ba#:/usr/src> make buildkernel
make: no system rules (sys.mk).
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
ba#:/usr/src>
```

So, what I found out: it was looking for the file /usr/src/share/mk/sys.mk which is indeed missing.

In fact, all files in /usr/src/share/mk end with ,v (so they remind me of cvs), but no sys.mk file or else as such.

So, what package or distribution is missing?

Thank you for any help,
Thomas


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

mack3457 said:
			
		

> In fact, all files in /usr/src/share/mk end with ,v (so they remind me of cvs), but no sys.mk file or else as such.


You checked out the full CVS tree instead of just the version you needed.


----------



## mack3457 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, I installed the source tree via sysinstall -> distributions -> source -> base and sys.

What other methods are there to get the required sources?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

[thread=29172]Installing FreeBSD 9 source[/thread]


----------



## mack3457 (Sep 27, 2012)

So, I reloaded/usr/src/share explicitly via sysinstall, and now all files are on the disk as expected.

Don't know what went wrong before.

So thanks for the hint,
Thomas


----------

